# CENTRAL FLA. Camp / Fish spot??



## johnboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey..any recommendations for east and west coast camp/fish places that are good in March?
I am in Leesburg, Raggedy ole' Classic w/ 25hp yamy.
Wuz goin' to Panther Key, couldn't swing enuf time off to make it worth while for the miles traveled....still goin' somewhere that weekend!( weather/fish permitting)


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I can give you a freshwater spot and a 
saltwater spot...
Fresh: Silver Lake in Hernando County
in the Withlacoochee State Forest. 
Silver Lake is in the Withlacoochee River.
Pros: Close to home and cheap fees. 
Scenic and remote river sections...pretty
cool place.
Cons: Some don't like tannic water..
Salt: Ft. Desoto Park in Pinellas County.
It is a Pinellas County Park.
Pros: Great campground, world class
beach, good fishing...Great place!
Cons: Farther from home, much more 
expensive, will be crowded- Site reservations
can be made online and 10% of sites
are reserved for walk-ups...If no reserv.
BE THERE AT 7AM FRI FOR WALK UP SITE!
I'm sure others will chime in. Good luck, Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Long Point Campground
East coast just north of Sebastian Inlet

Tomoka State Park
Ormond Beach


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Tomoka is very good


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Canaveral National Seashore:
http://www.nps.gov/cana/planyourvisit/upload/bc_camping.pdf


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

kars park, i think is how its spelled, in merrit island, it is the NMZ but outstanding fishing, last time i was there we had a few trout and saw reds everywhere, watcha someone in a jon boat jump about a 120 lb. poon and caught a 12 lb. sailcat! ( says my handy-dandy boga) i made good use of it as it pulled me back to the ramp ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cedar Key - rainbow campground. Around $20, close to home but mile from ordinary. Public ramp and excellent fishing.


----------

